# Pressure Cooker.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a pressure cooker for fast energy efficient meals, like rice and beans. Does anyone here use one regularly? Any recommendations? Thanks ahead!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Three of the five or six we own are Presto, . . . they're aluminum, . . . and only one has a gauge on it, . . . the others have a little jiggler that wiggles back and forth when it is up to pressure.

Just did 14 pints of beans (canning) in one of the big ones last night. When Mom did beans in a water bath canner when I was a kid, . . . I'm thinking it was like 4 hours, . . . in the PC it was 20 minutes per batch last night.

For prepper sake, . . . might want to get a spare rubber gasket, . . . but ours are 30 and 40 years old, . . . still works AOK.

I've never had but one problem with them, . . . tried to use one of the smaller ones one time to make some strawberry / rhubarb jam, . . . it got too hot, . . . boiled all over the stove, . . . had a mess to clean up, . . . but when it was done, had some really good jam.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This may help @Annie

The Best Pressure Cooker | The Sweethome


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

If you have big bucks- American
If you don't have big bucks- Presto

Personally I would not buy any pressure canner with a gage as the gauge should be tested every canning season. 
For me weighted gage (jiggler)only.
I have and regularly use a presto 16 Qt 

For me no electric pressure cooker/canners will be in my future.

Search feature here will dig up several pressure canner threads.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> If you have big bucks- American
> If you don't have big bucks- Presto
> 
> Personally I would not buy any pressure canner with a gage as the gauge should be tested every canning season.
> For me weighted gage (jiggler)only.


I didn't have one, Mom had a pressure cooker, not canner, probably Presto.

Wife doesn't cook, don't bother asking why I married her...

I bit the bullet and went with the All American, has gauge, and jiggler, no rubber seal to replace ever, will work just fine on a campfire, and it's built like a brick outhouse (if you know what I mean).

But I'm sure a Presto would work just fine, and you did say pressure cooker, not canner, so probably the cheapest that Wally World has will serve your purposes, I've canned several times in it the past year.

*Rancher*


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

For daily stuff (quick meals, fast beans, etc) get an Instant Pot. Small household electric pressure pot. I use mine daily.

If you are looking for a pressure canner, an All American is spendy, but very, very good. I did a big batch of tuna recently and borrowed the neighbors Presto. The quality in metal and seal compared to the American (mine) was very noticeable. The All American is much heavier with a much better sealing system (screw down, versus twist). Start looking for used ones at garage sales, etc. The other nice thing about the All American is that there are no seals to replace, ever and they come with several different jigglers for different pressures.

Droid did it!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The thing is with a cooker you can't can stuff with a lot of them. Some you can use for canning so becareful what you purchase in a cooker if there is a chance you may do some canning. 
That's the beauty of a real pressure canner you can use it for both meals and canning.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought this one a year ago. It does many things.

I like it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BERGI2W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I bought this one a year ago. It does many things.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BERGI2W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


If I were a betting man, . . . I'd bet that graniteware is made by the same folks who do Presto.

Other than the bottom being a different color, . . . looks exactly like my Presto.

And they are basically the same price.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yeah, should've explained better. I have a big canner for canning 7 quarts of meat, etc. I'm just looking for something smaller for a fast fix for every night dinners. Then also it would be good if (when?) fuel becomes an issue as well.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> This may help @Annie
> 
> The Best Pressure Cooker | The Sweethome


Thanks! Fagor Duo 8-Quart Stainless-Steel Pressure Cooker with Steamer Basket would do the trick. Maybe hubs'll buy it for my birthday that's coming up. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

bigdogmom said:


> For daily stuff (quick meals, fast beans, etc) get an Instant Pot. Small household electric pressure pot. I use mine daily.
> 
> If you are looking for a pressure canner, an All American is spendy, but very, very good. I did a big batch of tuna recently and borrowed the neighbors Presto. The quality in metal and seal compared to the American (mine) was very noticeable. The All American is much heavier with a much better sealing system (screw down, versus twist). Start looking for used ones at garage sales, etc. The other nice thing about the All American is that there are no seals to replace, ever and they come with several different jigglers for different pressures.
> 
> Droid did it!


But what do you do if the power goes out?


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

paraquack said:


> But what do you do if the power goes out?


Well...then I have my canner that can be used for the same things. And a gas range and a wood stove

Droid did it!


----------



## Nina9mm (Aug 16, 2017)

For fast, easy, one-pot weekday meals, I rely on my electric Pressure Cooker XL, which is basically a knock-off InstantPot. I LOVE this thing. Of course it relies on electricity, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of electricity til the day we don't have it anymore. Then, I will have to rely on my pressure canner! By the way, Pinterest is the best repository for pressure cooker recipes, if you're hunting for ideas.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have an American for canning, has both gauge and jiggler, too big for daily cooking, no gasket either.

Have two Presto's that I use for whatever.

Everything is geared for non electric living, save the crock pot slow cooker and the microwave.

Added;

I forgot, I bought a Fagor stainless steel set of two stove top pots with one pressure top and a glass lid.

They are held in reserve,

bought at a time when I thought we might soon need to fill out a 4473 to buy one,

or ending up on a terror watch list for the purchase.

This is the set, surprised it is still available, 4 and 8 quart.

https://www.surlatable.com/product/...MIvLKrzajf1QIV1oKzCh32egWQEAQYBCABEgIqYvD_BwE


----------



## Stuartlaw (Aug 21, 2017)

Very informative thread.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Insta Pot is what you want for quick meals . Can also be used to slow cook like a crock pot, rice cooker, or to fry / brown meat. It does run on electric but does not use as much as other electric appliances. Good everyday use item for now . 

I have not tried it on an inverter from a battery but numbers say it will work. Just have to recharge battery from solar or generator later. 
If you are running a generator trying to charge batteries and do other task with the power at the same time the insta pot since it uses less power could be used while doing other task. 

I had a small generator that required a bunch of stuff be unplugged / turned off if you were going to make coffee. You just had to make sure to make coffee then plug everything back in.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These are the latest rage or the "Instant Pot" although they are electric.
15-in-1 Programmable Pressure Instant Cooker Slow Cook Pot, 6-Quart 1000-Watt TZ | eBay

I have a large and small dutch oven as well as a few cast iron Frying pans, id needed to cook w/o power.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm loving my new pressure cooker and use it just about every night for one thing or another. I've done a couple chickens...made some soups...Last night I cooked barley in it, done in 20 minutes. That's about half the time it usually takes. Next I'm going to use my bigger canners as a pressure cookers to do the turkey and the 2 hams I have in the freezer. I can do soups and stew with that meat, plus make some good bone broth. I can put back a lot of dinners with these cookers. Love em.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

also... try here

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Listin...&p=1&ps=40&desc=false&ss=0&UseBuyerPrefs=true


----------

